# Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Guten Abend, bräuchte rat?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte mir demnächst eine Wasserkühlung zulegen womit ich CPU, Mainboard und Grafikkarte kühlen möchte.
Ich habe ein Kleines Bild mit hinzugefügt und wollte wissen ob das alles so funktionieren würde?
Worauf muss ich achten? Wie Viele Radiatoren brauche ich?
Ist es auch möglich das ich 2 Ausgleichsbehälter einbaue oder darf man nur einen?
Muss der Ausgleichsbehälter immer voll sein oder kann man das auch so art Plätschern machen?
Wie stark muss die Pumpe sein?
Wie dick sollte der Schlauchdurchmesser sein?
Ist es egal in welcher reihenfolge die Komponenten hängen?

Ich habe von Schnellschluss systemen gehört! Was soll das im genauen sein? bzw was unterscheidet die im genauen von den Anderen?

Gibt es temperatur sensoren die man im Schlauch direkt einbauen kann? Weil mich würde es mal interessieren wie hoch die temp von dem radiator ist und dahinter wenn das wasser wieder austritt.

Danke Schon einmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Besser wäre es wenn der Kreislauf genau anders herum wäre.



> Wie Viele Radiatoren brauche ich?


Dazu muss ich wissen welche Hardware du hast ?


> Ist es auch möglich das ich 2 Ausgleichsbehälter einbaue oder darf man nur einen?


Möglich.


> Muss der Ausgleichsbehälter immer voll sein oder kann man das auch so art Plätschern machen?


Muss nicht voll sein.


> Wie dick sollte der Schlauchdurchmesser sein?


Jeder hat zwar seine eigene Theorie dazu, aber Prinzipiell egal.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

warum eigentlich anders herum?

Naja ich sag mal so, Meine Hardware ist zwar nicht gerade die neuste aber das soll auch noch kommen, und ich möchte einen Leisen aber gut gekühlten rechner haben! meine Aktuelle CPU Temp liegt bei 25 grad (in Windows).

CPU: Inter Core 2 Duo E6600 2,4Ghz (möchte gerne Übertackten, aber stabil soll er sein)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
RAM: 4x Corsair 1GB DDR2 800
GPU: Nvidia 9600GT (Lüfter ist nicht gerade leise)

Eine Frage noch, hält die Kühlflüssigkeit auch Minus grade aus?

Danke


----------



## Uter (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-21-02-12-a.html

Der AGB muss vor der Pumpe sein, sonst kann man den Kreislauf nicht füllen.
Waküs halten normal keine Minusgrade aus, aber unter Raumtemp kann man eh nicht kommen (selbst die erreicht man nicht ansatzweise). Deine 25°C sind btw ein Auslesefehler, die Sensoren sind extrem ungenau.


----------



## Spiff (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

AGB ist vor der Pumpe nur das Wasser fliesst in die flasche Richtung^^


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

warum sollte es ein Auslese fehler sein? Welches Programm ließt die temp denn richtig aus? oder woher weiß ich denn welche temp mein CPU hat?

Im Winter wo das fenster sperrangel weit offen war war die temp schon auf 7 grad.


----------



## Spiff (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Ein professionelles Messgerät sollte genaue Werte liefern. Die Sensoren im PC dienen als Richtwerte.


----------



## Ryle (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Es ist faktisch unmöglich dass die CPU Temperatur bei Luft oder Wasserkühlung unter der Zimmertemperatur liegt. Warum sollte dir eigentlich klar sein. 
Wie schon gesagt hast du so einige Fehler in deinem Aufbau:

Die Fließrichtung ist verkehrt herum und der Kreislauf nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Richtig wäre:

AB>Pumpe>CPU>Mainboard>GPU>Radiator>Radiator>AB 

oder was minimal besser wäre 

AB>Pumpe>CPU>Mainboard>Single-Radiator>GPU>Dual-Radiator>AB

Kannst aber auch AB>Pumpe>Radiator>CPU>usw. machen, spielt eigentlich keine große Rolle.

CPU möglichst immer vor GPU mit "kaltem" Wasser kühlen da in der Regel die GPU mehr heizt und die CPU sonst das warme Wasser abbekommt. Macht in der Regel aber keinen morz Unterschied. Je nach System vielleicht 1° was schon viel ist. Auf North/Southbridge Kühler kannst du übrigens verzichten. Bringt dir nicht wirklich viel da heute alles passiv gekühlt werden kann sofern man kein extremes Overclocking mit BCLK bzw. FSB betreibt.

Allerdings würde ich auf einen Single Radiator verzichten und eher einen Triple alleine verbauen wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast. Dann kannst du nämlich kühle Luft ins Case blasen, dabei niedrige RPM fahren und statt dem Single Radi einen Lüfter rausblasen lassen. Bringt dir deutlich bessere Temperaturen als so ne "Reihenschaltung".


----------



## <BaSh> (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*



> CPU möglichst immer *vor* GPU mit "kaltem" Wasser kühlen da in der Regel die GPU mehr heizt und die CPU sonst das warme Wasser abbekommt.


Falsch.
Habe auch nur zum Test mal die CPU vor die GPU gehängt. Beide Möglichkeiten sind von der Temperatur gleich.
Außerdem ist in einem Wasserkühlungskreislauf an jeder Stelle des Kreislaufes das Wasser fast auf der selben Temperatur.
PS: Zu dem Thema gibt es hier einige Spezialisten...

@ Te mit was liest du die Temp aus? Mein i7-2600k hat laut Speedfan z.B auch eine Temp von -26° 
Schon gelesen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html
Ist schon ein Warenkorb bei AT vorhanden?

Denke der Rest wurde schon gesagt.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Hey Superseijayin

Gut deine erklärung ist logisch.
Aber wenn ich es nach deinem Aufbau machen, habe ich sozusagen Schlachsalat. sollte schon ne Ordnung haben.

Ich dachte nämlich den Singel-R. zwischen CPU und GPU zu nehmen damit sich das wasser an der stelle wenigstens etwas abkühlt.

Ich wollt eigentlich noch was fragen, aber hab die frage irgendwie vergessen.


----------



## 1821984 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Naja vom Aufbau der zu kühlenden Teile, also ob CPU, Mainboard und GPU oder andersrum GPU, Mainboard und CPU ist fast egal, wenn das Sys nicht absolut am Limit läuft. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wasser ist so schnell, da ist die eigentliche Reihenfolge egal. Folgende Reihenfolge habe ich bei mir

AGB->Pumpe->GPU->Mainboard->CPU-Radi

Nur muss das Wasser von allein in die Pumpe laufen, weil zu 99% im Wakübereich keine selbstansaugenden Pumpen verbaut werden. Also hats du wie in deinem Bild alles gut gemacht nur die Flussrichtung ist genau anders rum, wie schon geschrieben wurde. 

Dein jetztiger Prozzi hat mit großer Sicherheit einen Auslesefehler oder das Programm ist anders eingestellt. Folgende Arten der Messung kann es geben:

-tatsächliche Temps der Kerne
-Temps der Kerne bis zur herstellerangegebenen Höchsttemperatur bevor gedrosselt wird. (umso weniger umso schlechter!!!)
Ich glaube auch mal was gelesen zu haben von Temp über ausgewerteter Lufttemperatur (vom Mainoard), kann mich da aber auch täuschen.

Sonst solltest Du dir den vorgeschlagenen Thread durchlesen und nen Vorschlag mit deinen genaueren Ideen schreiben. Umso mehr Fakten Du schreibst, umso mehr können wir dir helfen.

-Budget
-Was erhoffst du dir von der Wakü
-Was soll gekühlt werden
-Welches Gehäuse hast du
-Aufrüstung der Hardware bzw. OC in naher Zukunft (du hast ja ein älteres Sys)


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Hey Bash

Also hab mit "Core Temp": Core 0: 28°C    ;     Core 1: 27°C
Und mit Speed Fan : Core 0: 22°C     ;     Core 1: 20°C


----------



## ludscha (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*



> Ich dachte nämlich den Singel-R. zwischen CPU und GPU zu nehmen damit sich das wasser an der stelle wenigstens etwas abkühlt.




Könnte man machen, aber du bekommst so einen ziemlichen Schlauch wirrwarr zusammen.

Am besten verschlaucht man von der Pumpe weg von unten nach oben und dann in den/die Radi/s.
Hat den Vorteil das sich das System schneller entlüftet.




> CPU möglichst immer vor GPU mit "kaltem" Wasser kühlen da in der Regel  die GPU mehr heizt und die CPU sonst das warme Wasser abbekommt.



Ist total egal.

Schau dir meine WAKÜ im Sysprofil an, damit du mal siehst wie die Reihenfolge etc. ist 

mfg
ludscha


----------



## Spiff (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Die Reihenfolge kannst du so machen wie du willst einzig zu beachten ist AGB vor Pumpe ( wie Uter schon erwähnte) Temp ist in etwa überall gleich im ganzen System. Und falls differenzen vorhanden sind auf die 2-3 Grad kommte es wohl nicht an.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

hey 1821984

Danke für deine Gute Antwort

Erstmal ne kleine Frage Vorweg
Welcher CPU ist eigentlich im Großen und ganzen Besser:

i7-970
6 Kerne
3,2Ghz

L1 6x 64KB
L2 6x 256KB
L3 12244KB

FSB 4800MT/s

Oder

i7 - 2700K
4 Kerne
3,5GHz

L1 4x 64KB
L2 4x 256 KB
L3 8192KB

FSB 5000 MT/s

Das würde mich mal vorweg interessieren?

Also ich gehe mal davon aus das der i7-970 der bessere ist daher diese komponenten würde ich bei erneuerung einbauen:

cpu: i7-970
Main: ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 580

Das wäre mein neuer Ansatz. So in diese Richtung.

Mein jetziges Gehäuse ist: Aerocool Vx-e Pro (Blaue Beleuchtung)

Bei den Radi´s, in welche Richtung müssen eigentlich die Lüfter Zeigen? sie sollen ja schließlich den Radi kühlen oder die warme luft weg blasen?

Ich möchte einen Leistungsfähigen bzw leisen Rechner haben, der sehr gut gekühlt ist. (eventuell übertakten)
Gekühlt werden sollen CPU, GPU, Eventuell Mainboard (Festplatte brauch ich denk ich mal bei 19°C nicht kühlen.)

Das Budget lassen wir erstmal außenvor.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für antwort

hey ludscha

Hab mir dein Profil mal angeguckt,
Wie viele Radi´s hast du drinne, das kann man nicht wirklich erkennen?


----------



## Uter (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*



Dirkschn25 schrieb:


> warum sollte es ein Auslese fehler sein?  Welches Programm ließt die temp denn richtig aus? oder woher weiß ich  denn welche temp mein CPU hat?


Die Sensoren sind extrem ungenau, folglich kannst du keine richtigen Werte auslesen, das betrifft alle Komponenten, also z.B. auch deine Festplatte.

Abgesehen davon:
1. Bitte keine Doppelposts.
2. Wenn du nicht weißt, was du für ein System willst, dann wär es sinnvoll erstmal das im entsprechenden Bereich des Forums zu klären (nicht hier).


----------



## 1821984 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Der I7-970 ist ein "alter" Prozzi mit schon überholtem Sockel, der dazu viel zu viel Strom frisst!!! Vom Preis/Leistungverhältniss mal ganz abgesehen.

Jeder den du fragst, wird dir zu einem Sockel 1155 raten. Ob da nun I5-2500K (günstig) oder der I7-2700K (teuer) musst du selbst entscheiden. Was man noch erwähnen sollte, ist, dass für April/Mai die Ivy-Brigde
(nachfolger von 2500K/2700K) erwartet werden.

Als gutes P/L Sys würde ich in etwa sowas vorschlagen:

-Sockel 1155 Prozzi (2500K bis 2700K je nach Budget)
-Mainboard bin ich mit Asus voll zufrieden (Chipsatz P67(B3) oder Z67)
-Graka kommt drauf an was man ausgeben will aber alles oberhalb von 300€ ist High-End und man wird da fast immer ein flüssiges Bild haben
-SSD mit mindestens 64GB für das OS (Crucial oder Samsung)

Denn Rest je nach Wunsch und bedürfniss.

Hinweis: Bei der Graka auf jedenfall auf ein Referenzlayout achten. Das macht die Sache mit dem Grakakühler nachher viel einfacher. Wenn Pech hast, suchst du dir ne Karte aus, wo es entweder kein oder nur einen einzigen Wasserkühler für gibt.

Und wenn du ganz vorne anfängst, sprich dir erstmal die Hardware kaufen/besorgen musst, dann mach das erstmal in Ruhe, bevor du da an eine Wakü denkst. Beratung erhälst du woanders:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung-und-praxisprobleme/95


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

wäre mein Gehäuse dafür denn überhaupt geeignet?


----------



## 1821984 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

je nach handwerklichem Geschick bestimmt. Platzverhältnisse kenne ich dort nicht. Schein aber nicht besonders gross zu sein. Farge ist halt, wie willst du das Aufbauen.
Radi intern oder extern, das musst du dir schon selber überlegen.

Ich selbst würde mir aber ein anderes kaufen. Allein schon wegen der Optik. Ist halt nicht mein Geschmack


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

ja das gehäuse ist auch schon 2 1/2 Jahre alt, wird echt mal zeit für ein neues.

Und was mich noch zu den Radi´s interessiert ist in welche richtung müssen die Lüfter zeigen?


----------



## ludscha (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

Es sind zwei Radis, ein Mora 3 9x 120  am Seitenteil und ein Coolgate Copper 480 hinten verbaut.

Und ich würde dir wie 1821984 auch zum 1155 Sockel raten.

Geeignet hm..... kommt eher drauf an was man daraus macht.


Bei den Lüftern ist es normal egal ob blasend oder saugend auf dem Radi.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

ok alles klar,
hiermit bedanke ich mich mal für eure reichlichen antworten.

Schönen abend wünsche ich euch noch


----------



## 1821984 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bräuchte euren Rat zur WAKÜ*

So also die Idee dahinter ist folgende.

Das Wasser läuft in AGB1 rein der einen min. Wasserstand hat, der über dem höchsten Punkt von AGB2 liegt (Physikalisch besser LOL) bzw. der Verbindungsleitung zwischen beiden AGB`s. AGB2 ist also immer randvoll mit Wasser und von dem zieht die Pumpe das Wasser ganz normal an und kann es in den Kreislauf pumpen.

In wie weit der AGB2 den ständigen Belastungen standhält, musst du selbst heraus finden, ich würde aber einen Vernünftigen nehmen und nicht den billigsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

